# Passed the PE - Did you get a raise?



## ewebber92 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi folks,

For those of you that passed the October P.E. exam, I am curious to know if you recieved a raise at work? If so, the questions below might be useful for those in a similar boat. Thanks.

(1) Did you receive a raise after passing the P.E.? ( Yes / No)

(2) If 'yes' to number one, what percentage was your raise based on your base salary?

(3) At what type of company do you currently work ( Public / Private )?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 2, 2012)

There's already a 5 page thread about this exact topic...

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=14835&amp;hl=&amp;fromsearch=1


----------

